# Mother no enciende (pc escritorio)



## ashietk (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola, les comento, cambié de gabinete así que desarmé toda la compu. Desempolve todo con una chocha pequeña y a los cooler le tire un liquido (me confundí de botella, pensé que era w40 pero le tire un liquido para limpiar plaquetas que la botella es parecida), luego de eso armé y la pc no arrancó, hay un led en el mother que indica que le llega corriente y  no enciende, luego desconecté todo y nada. Bueno luego probé la fuente y efectivamente funciona, puenteé los pines para ecenderla y todo bien.

Los voltajes me daban correctos, conecté solo la mother y la fuente y nada,  bueno pensé que era el boton de encendido pero tampoco, hice un puente con el destornillador en los pines de encendido y nada, al final dije la cmos y buala luego de puenteé la cmos y encendió pero el ventilador como que le costaba arrancar y me pareció raro, apagué y volví a encender la compu y lo mismo, el ventilador cómo que no arranca, testeé los voltajes y estaban correctos, luego de testear de repente empezó a girar de lo mas bien.

En fin, armé todo y luego encendí la compu y si funcionó pero luego de unas 3 hs se apagó sola y no quiso encender mas, dije pasó lo mismo asi que puenteé la cmos y arrancó de nuevo pero el ventilador como que no quiere arrancar (llega corriente hace cómo que quiere girar pero no gira, solo se mueve unos 2 cm de lado a lado) así que probé con un cooler y arranca lo mas bien, puede ser que el ventilador me este dando un corto en la mother. lo único que hice fue limpiar la mother y los demas componentes aparte de ponerle éste líquido pero como dije es para limpiar plaquetas. En fin alguna sugerencia ? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2018)

Probá con otros ventiladores !


----------



## Lolo71 (Jun 9, 2018)

ashietk como dice el compañero 2m. cambia mejor el fan si ya te da problemas te puede dañar tu tarjeta madre.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2018)

Liquido para "limpiar plaquetas".... Hummmmmm
Si fuera alcohol isopropilico no pasaria nada por que se hubiera evaporado.
Me suena a que le metiste flux y se repegoteo todo...
Mejir tira el ventilador al diablo y ponelo nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2018)

ashietk dijo:


> pense que era w40 pero le tire un liquido para limpiar plaquetas que la botella es parecida



Marca , modelo , foto !

Igual yo probaría con nuevos ventiladores !


----------



## NEO101 (Jun 11, 2018)

No entiendo lo de "puentear el Bios"... ¿A qué te refieres?  (entiendo lo que dices, pero no cómo se puede hacer tal cosa).
Una prueba que yo haría (además de usar otros coolers) es sacar todo afuera. Y probarlo suelto. A veces en algún lado algo toca la masa común, y no arranca la fuente así 
Tené en cuenta que algunos Bios no permiten prender la PC si no detectan suficientes RPM en el cooler de la CPU.

¡Saludos!


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola* NEO101.*
Entre todo el arme y desarme que hiciste , intentaste limpiar los contactos de la/las memorias
*RAM* con una goma de borrar ?
Eso posiblemente pueda ayudar. 
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## lynspyre (Jun 12, 2018)

Amigo,

Mi computadora hace eso cada tanto. Por lo general son cargas estáticas que se quedan en algún componente (RAM, CPU, BIOS, Northbridge, Southbridge, etc). No ocurre constantemente, pero por lo general es cuando le hago limpieza exhaustiva. Yo lo que hago es quitar todos los componentes, dejarlos fuera por unas horas, a veces un día y se les quita el "malhumor", se reconcilian entre ellos y vuelven a su armonioza y excelente relación.

Recuerda siempre revisar las pastas térmicas de los componentes sensibles. Tambien limpia los contactos de las RAM con un borrador de lapiz.


----------



## ashietk (Jun 12, 2018)

El limpiador era *Aerosol Limpiacontactos Compitt Or Bio-logic 210g 300cc    "Aerosol Limpiacontactos Compitt Or Bio-logic 210g 300cc - $ 140,00"*
Compré un ventilador nuevo y nada, lo mismo no enciende el equipo. Ah ! el botón de encendido funciona bien. intenté encender y nada. luego de reiniciar la cmos (haciendo un puente en el mother) encendió.
Puede ser que CMOS este funcionando mal y eso hace que se apague y no vuelva a encender ?, por que la fuente no creo debido a que luego de reiniciar la CMOS funciona bien la máquina. Bueno ahora le actualicé el CMOS, vamos a ver qué sucede. Lo de dejar los componentes sin conectarlos no lo probé pero si llega a pasar lo hago, los mantendré informados.
A puentear me refería a probar el botón de encendido, tocando los pines de encendido de la mother para descartar que el botón de encendido del gabinete esté funcionando bien.



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola* NEO101.*
> Entre todo el arme y desarme que hiciste , intentaste limpiar los contactos de la/las memorias
> *RAM* con una goma de borrar ?
> Eso posiblemente pueda ayudar.
> ...


 
El problema es que no enciende cómo que no llega la señal de encendido, si fueran las memorias por lo.menos encendería el equipo. Pero en mi caso no enciende o sea no llega corriente a la mother.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2018)

Si puenteando el CMos enciende , cargale las opciones por defecto de fábrica mas seguros


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola *NEO101 y ashietk.*
Antes que nada les pido disculpas, pues le respondí a *NEO101 *en lugar de hacerlo a 
*ashietk. 
Y si, está muy claro el tema de la CMOS.*
Disculpa la siguiente pregunta:
¿Cuando tocas algo dentro de la PC, usas pulsera antiestática o guantes de goma,
o por lo menos te descargas bien las manos en el chasis de la misma ?, lo pregunto
pues los componentes de la CPU, son muy suceptibles a la interacción de cargas
estáticas. 
Suerte con tu reparación.
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## ashietk (Jun 12, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si puenteando el CMos enciende , cargale las opciones por defecto de fábrica mas seguros


 
Si le hice eso la primera vez pero paso lo mismo luego de cambiar el cooler. La máquina no encendía he hice lo mismo y encendió lo cual me parece muy raro. Ahora por el momento va bien



DIAMANTEPURO dijo:


> Hola *NEO101 y ashietk.*
> Antes que nada les pido disculpas, pues le respondí a *NEO101 *en lugar de hacerlo a
> *ashietk.
> Y si, está muy claro el tema de la CMOS.*
> ...


 
Si siempre lo hago con chasis y también con el destornillador. Pero como comenté resumiendo luego de cambiar el cooler pasó lo mismo le daba al botón de encendido pero no encendía nada como que no le llega corriente al mother. Resetie el CMOS y funciona. Eso me parece muy raro. Por el.momento luego de actualizar el CMOS va bien si se llega apagar de nuevo cambiaré la fuente y si no la mother.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola estimado amigo* ashietk.*
Como bien tu dices, es muy raro.
Con los pocos conocimientos que hasta ahora adquirí, no te puedo ayudar mucho, solo recordarte el
viejo axioma: *"Si funciona no lo toques".*
Un fuerte abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2018)

*Pregunto: *No habrás "aflojado" la soldadura de algún pin donde vá el conector de la fuente??? No habrás provocado lo mismo en el conector del ventilador del cooler??? No estará flojo algún cable del conector de la fuente???
Por que tal vez, cuando armaste la PC de nuevo hiciste demasiada fuerza para extraer o colocar algún conector de alimentacióy ahí apareció el problema... que se soluciona temporalmente cuando movés el gabinete para resetear la CMOS y luego de un rato se desacomoda y falla???
Esta falla es demasiado aleatoria como para ser producto de un mal BIOS...


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 12, 2018)

El ventilador de que parte es, si es del procesador si no gira y este se calienta seria logico que se apague al poco tiempo, dale mantenimiento al ventilador generalmente tienen unas gomas como una tapa donde yo generalmente los lubrico con wd40, los lavo quedan bien seguro a la hora de limpiar ese polvo se movio dentro y lo atasco, una vez vi una falla parecida que un profesor de universidad llego a dar clases de emsamblaje de pc desarmo la pc y al armarla ya no daba , lo quisieron matar jajaja , luego llego el profesor que siempre daba clases lo vio hizo una conexion y arranco ,dijo que habia hecho mal una conexion pero no especifico cual, verifica bien muchas veces obviamos algo.


----------



## NEO101 (Jun 12, 2018)

Una cosa MUY importante (lo digo por experiencia propia): *fijate que la pila del Bios* tenga alrededor de 3 Volts...   He tenido fallas rarísimas (esto depende del mother) por pilas con poca carga o a punto de llegar su punto de reemplazo.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 12, 2018)

Hola ashiek.
Tal vez sea un poco prematuro, no obstante te aconsejo que antes de seguir
tocando, hagas un Backup de lo mas importante. Por las dudas.
Un abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## ashietk (Jun 12, 2018)

Actualizar la CMOS no funciono, se sigue apagando y hasta que no haga un reinicio del CMOS no funciona (Por las dudas deje el reset del gabiente conectado a los pines del reset de la BIOS):
Cosas que hice,
1. ventilador no funcionaba y pense que era el problema, lo cambie y no soluciono nada
2. deconecte todo y solo deje apartado la mother y la fuente e hice un puente en los pines del encendido para descartar el boton del gabinete pero tambpoco no funciono
3 actualize la CMOS y tampoco funciona
4 me quedara probar con la fuente y sino dejar todos los componentes desconectados por un dia

PD: la maquian vuelve a funcionar si reincio el CMOS.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2018)

ashietk dijo:


> PD: la maquian vuelve a funcionar si reincio el CMOS.


Si suponemos que has hecho todo bien (cosa que desconozco) yo haría lo siguiente:

Medir la batería del CMOS y ver como está (te lo dijeron y aún no lo informaste).
Copiar y publicar TODA la configuración del CMOS.
Encender algunas velas... por si acaso....
.


----------



## tiago (Jun 13, 2018)

Lo de la batería 2032 es algo que hay que mirar de las primeras cosas en una placa, soporta la configuración del CMOS y del RTC.
Fíjate en el arranque. Si cada vez que arranca tiene que leer la EEPROM, estás sin pila.

Salút.

Ah, y hacer un CMOS clear desde donde corresponde (Ver manual de la placa).


----------



## ashietk (Jun 13, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si suponemos que has hecho todo bien (cosa que desconozco) yo haría lo siguiente:
> 
> Medir la batería del CMOS y ver como está (te lo dijeron y aún no lo informaste).
> Copiar y publicar TODA la configuración del CMOS.
> ...



consulta respecto al tema de la pila, yo hasta ahora no vi ninguna maquina que no funcione por no tener la pila, por eso fue algo que descarte. o estare equivocado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si suponemos que has hecho todo bien (cosa que desconozco) yo haría lo siguiente:
> 
> Medir la batería del CMOS y ver como está (te lo dijeron y aún no lo informaste).
> Copiar y publicar TODA la configuración del CMOS.
> ...


lo de la pila lo descarte por que hasta ahora vi no vi ninguna maquina que por cambiarle la pila no encienda. a lo mucho no se guarda la configuracion, pero que no encienda no vi hasta ahora si este es el caso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2018)

ashietk dijo:


> lo de la pila lo descarte por que hasta ahora vi no vi ninguna maquina que por cambiarle la pila no encienda. a lo mucho no se guarda la configuracion, pero que no encienda no vi hasta ahora si este es el caso


Ahá....y que te garantiza que vos hayas visto todo lo que puede pasar con cualquier mobo????
Yo NUNCA he visto una PC que no arranque nunca más luego de limpiarla, pero ya te han comentado que puede suceder bajo ciertas condiciones. Yo que vos, antes de imaginar tanto iría a medir la batería y limpiarla/reajustarla en su zócalo o cambiarla si está gastada.


----------



## analogico (Jun 13, 2018)

ashietk dijo:


> consulta respecto al tema de la pila, yo hasta ahora no vi ninguna maquina que no funcione por no tener la pila, por eso fue algo que descarte. o estare equivocado.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 13, 2018
> 
> ...



si hay , por eso te recomendaron medir la pila


----------



## ashietk (Jun 18, 2018)

Disculpen la demora. Medi la pila y si me daba 3v, la cambie por las dudas pero lo mismo. Se habra *[Término innecesariamente grotesco para un Foro Técnico]* la mother. asi que opto por cambiarla


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 19, 2018)

¿Que temperaturas tenés en el CPU? Podes verlo por software, si te da el tiempo de arrancar windows lo ves con Speccy, tambíen podes verlo desde el BIOS pero como en el BIOS no tenés consumo siempre la ves baja.
Si tenés la opción probá colocando muy bajo el multiplicador del CPU o dejar habilitado un solo nucleo así descartas que se esté apagando por sobretemperatura o una falla en la fuente de alimentacion del CPU.


----------



## ashietk (Jun 19, 2018)

Cómo dije no creo por qué luego de reiniciar el CMOS funciona, la temperatura es de 35 a 50 va variando depende el uso. Y la fuente ya probé con una que funciona y pasa lo mismo inicia si reinicio el CMOS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2018)

Y despues de reiniciar la CMOS que haces con la configuracion????
Por que una vez reiniciada, que sucede en encendidos posteriores???


----------



## ashietk (Jun 19, 2018)

Nada le cambió el horario y la dejo con la configuración que está. Si luego de reiniciar el CMOS enciende y la puedo apagar y volver a encender sin problemas. Hasta que le agarra la loca y se apaga y no la puedo encender hasta que reinicie el cmos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2018)

ashietk dijo:


> Nada le cambió el horario y la dejo con la configuración que está. Si luego de reiniciar el CMOS enciende y la puedo apagar y volver a encender sin problemas. Hasta que le agarra la loca y se apaga y no la puedo encender hasta que reinicie el cmos



Entonces esta fallado el motherboard. A menos que encuentres la causa del error, vas a tener tirarlo a la basura.


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 19, 2018)

hola ashietk te comentare ya luego de leer todas las pruebas que hicistes , algo que me sucedio ya hace algun tiempo ,no se talvez sea la falla parecida a la de tu pc, yo compre una pc de escritorio ya hace algunos años ,y al momento de venderla me dijeron que la fuente tenia un sistema de protección , bueno yo dije sera una fuente mejor aparte habia yo acudido con un amigo de mi hermano que sabia de pc supuestamente , desde que la compre se reiniciaba una vez por dia a pesar que la manejaba con estabilizador , no hice mucho caso por que no me afectaba mucho pense que quizas era una sobretension o un falso contacto en el tomacorriente y por eso la fuente lo protegia supuestamente ,hasta que tuve que hacer cosas mas importantes en esa pc y me resultaba molesto reinicios mas seguidos , llevarlo a su garantia era muy lejos por lo que me salia muy caro llevarlo , y decidi tratar de averiguar por mi cuenta ,con los conocimientos algo descontinuados de emsamblaje de pc que tenia y algunos programas que aun me sirven para hacer pruebas , consulte en varios foros me decian que era fala de placa madre o de ram con virus ,yo tenia un programa con lo cual someti a una prueba de stress a la ram asi que descarte la ram , bueno me resigne a que era la placa madre , luego un dia mi hermano la limpio y no volvio a prender ,probe todo y igual nada  , voltajes correctos ,cambie de pila , pulsadores estaban correctos, la ram no se habia tocado mucho no crei que fuera eso, quise probar si la placa madre estaba en corto ´por lo que conecte solo la lectora a la fuente y la puentie para encender y encendia normal , luego disco duro igual , por ultimo placa madre y no prendia ,como no tenia otra ram con que descartar la lleve a un ingeniero que tiene un cibercafe cerca de casa y repara , le explique lo que hice y quizas el tenia otra ram para probar u otra fuente ,me llamo por la noche y me dijo que era la fuente , que no tenia la suficiente potencia para mi pc , por eso se apagaba antes hasta que no dio mas, le cambio de fuente u hasta el dia de hoy esta funcionando .


----------



## tiago (Jun 20, 2018)

Busca la correspondiente actualización del BIOS por USB a ver si suena la flauta.
En el manual vendrá información de cómo llevar a cabo la actualización por USB.

Saludos.


----------



## Karaota (Oct 7, 2018)

Yo una vez tuve un error parecido en la PC de un cliente; cada vz q encendia la pc se reinicia la Bios; a la final era problema de la fuente de poder; tenia unos filtros hinchados; la remplace por una nueva y solucionado...

En otra ocasion; mi PC tambien se desconfiguraba mucho...no prendia o marca mal el Bios; era problema del tomacorriente; la polaridad estaba mal, con decirles que estando descalzo y tocabas la caja de lata te pasaba corriente y de una el rico sacudon


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2018)

El que pase tensión al gabinete de la PC no es problema del toma corriente, bueno siempre y cuando la instalación de la casa tenga bien echa la puesta a tierra como corresponde.
La instalación puede existir, pero si la tierra no es eficiente no sirve de nada.
Por otro lado es una torpeza andar descalzo y tocar artefactos eléctricos..............
Es algo que no debe hacerse bajo ninguna circunstancia si aprecias tu vida de verdad y eso deberías saberlo si sos un técnico, y no encima contar semejante salvajada, pones en riesgo tu vida.


----------



## Karaota (Oct 7, 2018)

No es una salvajada contar una experiencia; a mas de una persona le ha pasado; ya que en las casas viejas mas que todo los toma corrientes no cuentan con una polaridad visual; e incluso computadores de clientes; que han sido reparadas; me ha tocado ir a sus casas o lugar de trabajo; ha corregir esa falla en el toma

Experiencia es experiencia


----------

